# should women take testosterone?



## L Armstrong (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I am female, 31, did some weight training for a couple of years about 5 yrs ago and at my very best i looked very toned but nothing to bragg about  

My upper body especially shoulders and tri's were very weak and never really got great results  

I am about to go for it again and aim to get a slim hard bod with great muscle definition.

Should i take testosterone supplements or not? 

I don't want to compromise my femininity or health.

Any advice?


----------



## supersayingoku (Jul 1, 2005)

*my two pennies worth*

being a female you should not take supplements to raise your test levels. I have been competing for almost 10 years and lifting for 15 and also do some training when people ask, i have never recommended those type of supplements either natural or chemicals for a female. If you look at the difference between female bodybuilders those that are natural look much better they tend to keep their feminine qualities better. Also with all the good natural supplements that are the market a lady can take those and achieve a very nice body. Your diet and the way that you train is what really matters the most. See there is a girl at my gym who plans on competing soon and will do very well in either bodybuilding or figure and 80% of it is her diet and the way she trains. Also genetics plays a role you can overcome the genetics by training properly. Hope this helps


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2005)

just keep working at it and diet is key. Dont mess with the testes especially when you're a dingbat broad.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 1, 2005)

Natural women... hot. Test pumped women... sick.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2005)

but as the proud owner of a bag of testosterone-i'd bang both.


----------



## GFR (Jul 1, 2005)

Please don't take Testosterone,,,if you really are thinking about it, go to a gym where some top pro female body builders or power lifters workout....then you will have your answer.


----------



## Streetman (Jul 1, 2005)

Go find "One Night in Chyna", the video with the former WWE star, Chyna.  You'll see that 'roids in women make EVERYTHING grow.  Without getting too graphic, just think for a minute what makes a man a man.  As in, what do we have as men that women don't?  

And if you want something that you don't have now, then take steriods.  If you like what you currently have between your legs, don't mess with them.  Serious.  Go take a look.  You don't want that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2005)

Streetman said:
			
		

> Go find "One Night in Chyna", the video with the former WWE star, Chyna. You'll see that 'roids in women make EVERYTHING grow. Without getting too graphic, just think for a minute what makes a man a man. As in, what do we have as men that women don't?
> 
> And if you want something that you don't have now, then take steriods. If you like what you currently have between your legs, don't mess with them. Serious. Go take a look. You don't want that.


chyna juices?!


----------



## L Armstrong (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for your advice.

This was really as i suspected - i guess i want a magic wand  

I am always full of good intentions and look forward to working out but when i get in the gym i can't seem to really push it to the limit.

My legs respond well and i always suffer doms which confirms i worked them hard enough but upper body is rarely sore and sees little results


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2005)

L Armstrong said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am female, 31, did some weight training for a couple of years about 5 yrs ago and at my very best i looked very toned but nothing to bragg about
> 
> ...



no, not testosterone but other anabolics like Deca which do not have the high androgenic properties that test has. most woman like methy-d and nor-derm, both are now illegal in the US. those will enhance muscularity, hardness, decrease bodyfat, etc. with minimal impact on things like acne, deepening of the voice, hair growth, etc.

depends on your goals though, if you have no intentions of competing you should be able to achieve a nicely toned physique with proper diet/nutrition and training. if you want to compete, even in figure, you almost need "help" to get the physique that is necessary unless you have awesome genetics.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 3, 2005)

what about anavar? and methyl-d is not ilegal, it wasnt put on the list


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah, anavar is another one, I do not believe you can get methyl-d anymore.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 4, 2005)

everyone I know that sold Methyl-D no longer sells it so I would have to agree that it is off the market.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 5, 2005)

yea its porbebly banned now, didnt they update the list?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> yea its porbebly banned now, didnt they update the list?


 porbebly?


----------



## Streetman (Jul 20, 2005)

L Armstrong said:
			
		

> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> This was really as i suspected - i guess i want a magic wand


Well, take roids and you will grow a little magic wand.      Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 20, 2005)

L Armstrong said:
			
		

> I don't want to compromise my femininity or health.



You answered the question with the above statement.


----------

